# eye's on ice



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

So how do ya guys like to fish for Eye's on ice? Do you use tipups or just jiggin spoon with a minnow? what depth do ya start at?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Vibe's mostly. but i will use a hopkins or jigging rapala, i tip these with a minnie head. 
sometimes I will dead stick a jig and minnow. I have tip-ups but don't do very good with them. Now i am talking Saugeyes and 90% of the time piedmont.
bttmline


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I usually follow people around on the ice and fish their old holes with a vib-e. If nothing after about one hr I usually go home crack open a beer and watch tv. Seriously.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Net said:


> I usually follow people around on the ice and fish their old holes with a vib-e. If nothing after about one hr I usually go home crack open a beer and watch tv. Seriously.


Now that's funny!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ok i am interested in fishing on the ice now, but for a say i hook into a saugeye, how do i land that puppy? a net, will that fit in the auger hole, cuz i no i am not sticking my hands in the water


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

You leave your glove on and all your coats and plunge your arm in all the way to your shoulder and lip lock them really good. J/K

Most you can pull right through the hole but I carry a small gaff for true hogs, just bury the hooks into it chin and yank em out.

Scott


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's basically all I fish for through the ice. Jigging is the best way to get them. I see a lot of guys use tipups and never get a hit. In all the years I've been doing this I ( 36 years ) have never seen a fish caught ( let alone a walleye ) on a tipup. I may be wrong but it may be because the bait ( minnow ? ) isn't active enough. When jigging the lure is moving most of the time. I use Vib-ees , jigging rapalas ,Nils masters, castmasters, Sonars now and then , sweedish pimples and others. My biggest last Winetr was a six and a quarter pounder. Not bad from one of the inland lakes. I tip some of my lures with a whole minnow and they nail them. As for landing if the fish isn't too big you can pull it right up out of the hole but I always carry a small gaff in case I get one a little big. Now and then you may hook a Muskie or Northern or Carp and sopmetimes a Largemouth. I like Walleye fishing because one Walleye equals several blugills when filleted. I'm ready to go, just waiting for good ice.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Papascott is right too. Now and then you will have a Walleye get off in the hole and you will nearly dive on the ice and stick your arm down in an attempt to grab it . Sometimes this works but most of the time you just wind up with a cold arm. This can be rough when you aren't in a shanty.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

If you ever fish Pymatuning, they are regulars that use tipups there and catch walleyes all winter long.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i've doen really well on perch, gills and bass on tip-ups in deep water


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never did all that well on tip ups. I prefer my rod and reel


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never used them but I will this year since I have "a few  " we will just let that one go guys  Yes this ice fishing is habit forming, and additive.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

what depth or structure type is productive for eyes through the ice? What are some general things to look for in a lake to start to narrow the eye search?
Thanks,
LindyRigger


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

LindyRigger, the rule of thumb is to go to the last place they were hanging before ice up. Many times that's a sharp drop on/near the main channel close to a feeding flat. This way you can drill a few extra holes and cover the flat, the drop itself, and the deep water below the drop. When I'm ready to go ice fishing I transfer a few of my key waypoints to a handheld GPS and then I'm good to go.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I generally do very well on tip-ups at Buckeye Lake, especially in the shallow water. Actually, I like to place them along contours (if/when present) and fish flash/vibration baits nearby. Sometimes I think the jigging rod calls 'em in and they eat the minnow and sometimes I think the minnows get or keep them interested long enough to react to the jigging rod. Either way, I like fishing rods and tip-ups together. The only time I don't run tip-ups is during high wind (mine are adversely affected by high wind) or when I'm searching quickly. Sometimes I will set tip-ups in one area and drill holes in other areas nearby until I decide where to stay for a while.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Toboso.... Hey man whats going on.. Hoping to see you out on Buckeye again this year. As always you're always welcome in the Shanty to fish or just warm up.. I talked to Craig a while back and he is hoping to come up for a week and ice fish at some point if at all possible. I havent heard from Riverbottoms (Terry) in quite some time.. Have you heard from him ?


----------

